# USWNT Lose To Boys U-15



## SIMONMAGUS (May 13, 2017)

_In preparation for two upcoming friendlies against Russia, the U.S. women’s national team played the FC Dallas U-15 boys academy team on Sunday and fell 5-2, according to FC Dallas’ official website. 

This friendly came as the U.S. looked to tune up before taking on Russia on Thursday night in a friendly.

Just last month the U.S. lost the SheBelieves Cup, winning the first game over Germany 1-0 before losing to England (1-0) and France (3-0).

https://www.google.com/amp/www.cbssports.com/soccer/news/a-dallas-fc-under-15-boys-squad-beat-the-u-s-womens-national-team-in-a-scrimmage/amp/_


----------



## timbuck (May 13, 2017)

Who was there for the US Women?  Aren't most of them playing NWSL right now?


----------



## Soccer43 (May 13, 2017)

dude - just give it a rest and move on to another topic.  Is this all you can do is get people stirred up by throwing out provocative posts about how boys are better than girls.  grow up


----------



## SIMONMAGUS (May 13, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> dude - just give it a rest and move on to another topic.  Is this all you can do is get people stirred up by throwing out provocative posts about how boys are better than girls.  grow up


Lower left of every message is a "Report" button that sends a message to the owner.

Now, if you can't stay on topic please refrain from posting.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 13, 2017)

I am on topic.  The topic is actually what a jerk you seem to be as you are posting the same thing on multiple areas on this forum.    You didn't get much traction when you posted this elsewhere so you are posting it again here.  No one cares about your topics.  What is your point?


----------



## SKILL (May 13, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Who was there for the US Women?  Aren't most of them playing NWSL right now?


That's actually a good question. Perhaps they just took randoms for preparation?


----------



## Soccer43 (May 13, 2017)

oh, I take it back - there is one person interested in your post


----------



## Soccer43 (May 13, 2017)

or, maybe that is just you again under another name since that person just joined today.....


----------



## NoGoal (May 13, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> or, maybe that is just you again under another name since that person just joined today.....


Soccer43 don't bother wasting your time with this douchebag.  He is rotten to the core!


----------



## Livinthedream (May 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Soccer43 don't bother wasting your time with this douchebag.  He is rotten to the core!


And now you all know why MAP called him out.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS (May 13, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Who was there for the US Women?  Aren't most of them playing NWSL right now?


Hopefully their starting line-up, based on the losing streak they need all the preparation they can get. Albeit boys U-15 is a bit immoderate IMHO. Perhaps a B-U13 or B-U12 is more suited for this type of practice.

Unfortunately for the Boys U-15 academy not much to gain from this other than mere recreation and autographs.


----------



## Anomaly (May 14, 2017)

This scrimmage happened on April 2nd, a week or so before the NWSL season officially started. My daughter is friends with the U15 FCD goalkeeper, so she saw some photos of the team. The USWNT weren't missing anyone by the looks of it.

Nevertheless, it's just proven science that most of the time, men and boys are faster/stronger than women and girls. The boys didn't necessarily beat them because they are better soccer players (however they did win the U15 Dallas Cup, so they are a special bunch), but they definitely beat them by being, genetically, better athletes.


----------



## timbuck (May 14, 2017)

Wow.  I believe what you wrote, but I find it hard to believe. 
I haven't watched much boys u15 soccer, but ive got to imagine that a female adult professional soccer player is a strong and as fast as a boy who doesn't have his drivers license yet.  

How were the goals scored?  Did they just run through the ladies?


----------



## espola (May 14, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Wow.  I believe what you wrote, but I find it hard to believe.
> I haven't watched much boys u15 soccer, but ive got to imagine that a female adult professional soccer player is a strong and as fast as a boy who doesn't have his drivers license yet.
> 
> How were the goals scored?  Did they just run through the ladies?


My son's ODP team played in one of those games when the boys were mostly 16 (1992 team, early 2009).  Final score 5-0 boys.  A couple of the women were playing dirty by the end of the game.  Needless to say, the boys loved it.


----------



## timbuck (May 14, 2017)

Anyone know if other countries have their WNT play against youth academy teams?
Or had the USWNT ever played against another countries boys academy team?


----------



## Anomaly (May 14, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if other countries have their WNT play against youth academy teams?
> Or had the USWNT ever played against another countries boys academy team?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-3609949/Matildas-lose-7-0-Newcastle-Jets-15s-Rio-Olympics-warm-up.html


----------



## El Clasico (May 14, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Wow.  I believe what you wrote, but I find it hard to believe.
> I haven't watched much boys u15 soccer, but ive got to imagine that a female adult professional soccer player is a strong and as fast as a boy who doesn't have his drivers license yet.
> 
> How were the goals scored?  Did they just run through the ladies?


Certainly not meant to be a slight, or insulting, but your statement demonstrates quite a bit of inexperience in your knowledge of the world of soccer.  This only gives ammunition to the other side (in the debate on this thread and others) as most people familiar with soccer (not the temporary, little girl club soccer parents that populate this board) would expect a similar result... every...single...time.  It is actually more of a surprise if/when the boys lose and these games happen more often than most people realize.

On a separate note, Boys U15 and up Club games are sometimes the best games you can experience.  You can sit literally 5-10 feet away from amazing athletes performing at an incredible rate and speed that you are unlikely to experience otherwise.

Men are amazing athletes
Women are amazing athletes
They are just different.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 14, 2017)

Males are physically stronger, faster, and more athletic than women.
Its just a fact.

Even 15 year olds.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 14, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Certainly not meant to be a slight, or insulting, but your statement demonstrates quite a bit of inexperience in your knowledge of the world of soccer.  This only gives ammunition to the other side (in the debate on this thread and others) as most people familiar with soccer (not the temporary, little girl club soccer parents that populate this board) would expect a similar result... every...single...time.  It is actually more of a surprise if/when the boys lose and these games happen more often than most people realize.
> 
> On a separate note, Boys U15 and up Club games are sometimes the best games you can experience.  You can sit literally 5-10 feet away from amazing athletes performing at an incredible rate and speed that you are unlikely to experience otherwise.
> 
> ...


I think its awesome that the women scored 2 goals.


----------



## SIMONMAGUS (May 14, 2017)

Ignorance changes once given knowledge to, SoCal Soccer Forum DD parents don't.

Definitely not college ones'.


----------



## JJP (May 26, 2017)

I think the women did great to score 2 goals.  Around 7th grade/13 is the age when the boys get too much testosterone for the women to compete.  By 8th grade/14 the boys are just too fast and strong.

I think the USWNT should continue to play top boys u15/u14 teams.  The challenge of playing faster, stronger players who give them less time on the ball will force the women to develop tighter touches, quicker decision making.

This topic of comparing men and women athletes, and putting down the women because they can't compete with men, is stupid.  I've watched the last 3 women's world cups and the overall level of play has definitely improved.


----------



## Eusebio (Jun 1, 2017)

Personally I'd like to see Japan's WNT play the U-15 Boys. I'd be willing to bet $100 that it would be a very tight game.

It is indeed difficult in general for women to play against boys who have already hit puberty, essentially young men. That said, I think the other problem is that our USWNT for the last 25 years has dominated the competition primarily because of athleticism. That's their trump card. But when they play boys that trump card is completely nullified, so it's not surprising they struggle against older boys youth teams. They're not going to outrun them to the ball or win high crosses in the air. 

But countries like Japan have clearly demonstrated that women can easily surpass the technical ability of our boys youth teams. On the men's side during Spain's 6 year domination of world soccer, they changed the game by showing how physically less-opposing but highly technical players could just completely lock-out the opposition with total ball domination regardless of the size and athleticism of the opponent.  It doesn't matter how big or fast you are, if you're only getting 20-30% possession, there's only so much you can do. 

If our USWNT embraces a more possession oriented style of play and recruit highly technical players to play in that style, I'm sure they would be more competitive against boy youth teams and more importantly they can stay competitive in the women's world scene, which is rapidly improving.


----------



## El Clasico (Jun 1, 2017)

Eusebio said:


> Personally I'd like to see Japan's WNT play the U-15 Boys. I'd be willing to bet $100 that it would be a very tight game.
> 
> It is indeed difficult in general for women to play against boys who have already hit puberty, essentially young men. That said, I think the other problem is that our USWNT for the last 25 years has dominated the competition primarily because of athleticism. That's their trump card. But when they play boys that trump card is completely nullified, so it's not surprising they struggle against older boys youth teams. They're not going to outrun them to the ball or win high crosses in the air.
> 
> ...


I think that you are absolutely correct.  However, I don't see the US (women) moving to that "possession" style of play anytime soon. About the only place I truly see possession used is on this board.  I certainly don't see it on the fields in any meaningful way.  Irony is most of the possession chatter that gets scribed on these threads is nothing more than regurgitation from the coaches/clubs that tell them what they want to hear. Like politics and big business, change is hard and very slow.  Sure, they can wheel out "new and improved" elixirs and baffle parents with better this and better that but there is only one thing the bigs are really good at and that is keeping the machine greased.

Aren't we approaching the 10 year anniversary for the boys DA? That means we have had more than one graduating class that has come up through the system completely.  Where are those boys today? Our NT is loaded with guys approaching middle age with the exception of the young blood that has come up in foreign systems.

At a time when some parents on the boys side are souring on the DA system, they introduce it to the girls side.  Easier prey maybe. Generally speaking, parents of girls want to hear the right things while parents of the boys want to see results. No wonder I see more and more of those agencies popping up that advocate and facilitate the process of having boys skip DA and train overseas.  You will see that start happening on the girls side within the next five years.  Bet on it.


----------



## JJP (Jun 1, 2017)

Eusebio said:


> Personally I'd like to see Japan's WNT play the U-15 Boys. I'd be willing to bet $100 that it would be a very tight game.
> 
> It is indeed difficult in general for women to play against boys who have already hit puberty, essentially young men. That said, I think the other problem is that our USWNT for the last 25 years has dominated the competition primarily because of athleticism. That's their trump card. But when they play boys that trump card is completely nullified, so it's not surprising they struggle against older boys youth teams. They're not going to outrun them to the ball or win high crosses in the air.


I'm pretty sure all the women NTs scrimmage vs. top u14/u15 boys teams.  Maybe a poster who can do a search in Japanese could find the results for you.

I don't watch much women's soccer but I do watch women's World Cup and pay attention to the build up to the women's World Cup.  About ten years ago I remember reading women's teams from all over the world had trouble scoring, let alone beating, even 7th grade boys teams.  The big problem for the women was that they were used to shooting high soft shots over the GK, because most women GK at the time were short and could not jump, but those shots were easy saves for the boy GK, who was both taller and could jump higher.

The women's game has improved a lot since then.  The GK are better, taller, jump higher and the women have better shots and can shoot a greater variety of shots.  Nowadays I read reports of women NT scrimmaging  14 and 15 year olds so I'm guessing that is now the cutoff age for giving the women NT the challenge they need.



> But countries like Japan have clearly demonstrated that women can easily surpass the technical ability of our boys youth teams. On the men's side during Spain's 6 year domination of world soccer, they changed the game by showing how physically less-opposing but highly technical players could just completely lock-out the opposition with total ball domination regardless of the size and athleticism of the opponent.  It doesn't matter how big or fast you are, if you're only getting 20-30% possession, there's only so much you can do.
> 
> If our USWNT embraces a more possession oriented style of play and recruit highly technical players to play in that style, I'm sure they would be more competitive against boy youth teams and more importantly they can stay competitive in the women's world scene, which is rapidly improving.


Japan has fully embraced Coerver training and they are producing a bumper crop of highly technical players, both men and women.  If you look up "Japan" and "coerver" on YouTube it is amazing watching their youth drills.  I've tried to get my son to do more Coerver touches on his own, telling him you aren't playing 4 hrs. a day in a Brazilian favela, get your touches more efficiently with Coerver.  He will only do so much and coaches have told me kids will not do a lot of Coerver drilling.

I think it's easy to go around blaming the coaches, a pay to play system, emphasis on winning, blaming kickball because it's easy to coach and win with at younger age groups, emphasis on size and speed because it's an easy way to win.  But I also blame the kids. They can cut half hour of PlayStation time and go to the park and do Coerver drills, or cones, or wall ball or shoot at a net.  Even 15 min. a day in the driveway doing Coerver touches would help a lot.  But very, very few kids do it.


----------

